
Lukashenko's claim of landslide victory sparks widespread protests - isu
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/09/belarus-election-lukashenko-landslide-victory-fixing-claims
======
isu
Belarusians finally are feeling hope united and continue peacefully resisting
brutal riot police and military, which is using flash grenades and rubber
bullets. Lukashenko's personal unofficial plane left Belarus for Turkey but
it's unknown who was on board. Lukashenko had been running the country for 26
years.

More on BBC: [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-53717834?xtor=AL-72-%5...](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-53717834?xtor=AL-72-%5Bpartner%5D-%5Bbbc.news.twitter%5D-%5Bheadline%5D-%5Bnews%5D-%5Bbizdev%5D-%5Bisapi%5D&at_custom4=BCC7D45C-DA97-11EA-8A73-53CA4744363C&at_medium=custom7&at_custom3=%40BBCWorld&at_custom2=twitter&at_campaign=64&at_custom1=%5Bpost+type%5D)

